# fur sheds



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

I think someone has posted a topic similar to this in the past but I'm in the process of building a new fur shed ( just bought my own house) and just thought maybe people could post some pics of there sheds to give me a few ideas and show off what they have put together


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You just bought a new house so the fur shed is built. Years ago I stopped by a trapper friend to pick up some rats for bait and he was sitting in the living room watching hockey skinning rats -- a site to see. Grabbed a gunny sack full and left.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

loll the old lady allows butchering elk and deer in the kitchen but would definetly balk at that


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

I have gotten away with allot, putting pelts in the washing machine, boiling skulls on the kitchen stove and such but i'm sure if I started skinning and fleshing coyotes in the living room I would get my a** kicked right out of the new house ha ha


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What ever you do, do not try tanning a hide in the house. Especially on the dining room table. Makes for a very mad wife.

Don't ask me how I know these things.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

just found out.I' m not allowed to boil skulls in the kitchen. :naughty: :no: LORD , I'm goanna miss her. :biggrin:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The garage makes a good fur shed, make sure you hang your pelts from the ceiling or mice will chew holes in them. Even if you never seen a mouse, they will come... Now if your catching 100's of animals. by all means nesessary build a fur shed !


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Put one in the corner of my barn about 5 years ago. Nice to keep the mess out of the garage. I don't recall the dimensions but it's not real big.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice!


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

real nice, that's exactly what I'm wanting to do


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some good look'in reds Kiyotes. Are reds in this country are so frosted they damn near look like greys.

Miss K says I'm spoiled anymore (she knew what my old sheds looked like.lol) --- few years ago I drug in an old 14' X 76' trailer house. Half of it is a cabinet shop, and the other is for fur and traps.

I'll get to dig'in and find a picture I know I have of an old fur shed I had claim to back in the mid 70's when I was trap'in the ponds and high parks up against the Yellowstone country.

awprint:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

NICE FUR SHED!!!! soon as i get a bigger place, i will be building me one. for the time being, i use the garage. works good for now. . .


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

It's nice to put up fur with heat. lol... The next nicest thing is a skinning rig, no more sore fingers. Catcapper, we have pretty decent reds here but there aren't many around.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice shed and nice fur too!

Kitchen table is a nice spot to work, but it all depends on what your doing I guess!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well--- it only took me two months of dig'in to find it. (picture)

All this line shed had in it was a rope cot and a cook stove. I'd stay 3 to 4 months through the winter in this box---ahh--- to be young again.lol. Location--- Bottom ground of the South fork of the Shoshoni River and the nearest town was Cody Wyo.--- 68 miles away.

Back then, that country was pretty wild, and a fella could rack up a ton of fur if they wanted to fight the Wyoming winters.

I remember this picture and that mornings catch cause--------> the beaver on the left had pulled the drowning rock up into 8 inches of water and they can be pretty frisky when their P.O.'ed. All I had with me was my whack'in pole and he weighted in at 73 pounds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Cat, some of those old time trapper cabins that I've come across through the years are pretty tiny, they were a tough breed back in the day.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice. That's the cleanest it will ever look.


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

Very neat old picture thanks for sharing


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great picture cat, sounds like you had quite an experience on those trips...............


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great picture Cat.

My buddy and I once had a 65 LB beaver, rear toe catch and a hockey stick handle. We got him, but were sore concerned we had forgot the .22.


----------

